# Pos for home sleep studies



## cbooker (Nov 9, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with the billing of home sleep studies.  My physician reads these studies in the outpatient department of the hospital.  I have tried billing 95806/26 with a place of service as outpatient and medicare is denying stating treatment deemed by payer as rendered in unappropriate/invalid place of service.  I have also tried G0399/26 with a place of service as outpatient and this is also being rejected stating unappropriate/invalid place of service.  Does this need to be billed as patient's home even though physician is reading these in an outpatient setting?


----------



## courtcadle (Nov 12, 2010)

I do DME but work with a lot of doctors who perform sleep studies & as far as I know, the place of service is 12 (home) for at least the tech component part - for the actual sleep study event took place at their home.  

Here's an article I came across that might help (granted it's for a IDTF but hopefully it'll help) http://respiratory-care-sleep-medic...s/Coding-Q-and-A/IDTF-Home-Sleep-Testing.aspx


----------

